# Subs needed in cincinnati



## BCSNOW (Jan 14, 2004)

We need subs for 2004-05 season. We service large comm. accts.
You plow, we do all the rest! e-mail me [email protected]


----------



## rainair (Nov 11, 2003)

what do you pay per truck hour


----------



## chrisbolte (Jul 28, 2000)

I am in located in Cincinnati area (West Chester). I believe we are fairly booked for this year but I would be interested in working with you! Email me at [email protected] or 5138605296


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

chrisbolte said:


> I am in located in Cincinnati area (West Chester). I believe we are fairly booked for this year but I would be interested in working with you! Email me at [email protected] or 5138605296


Chris,

Just was reading these posts. My grandma used to live on West Chester Rd. Right in front of the baptist church and right down the street from the Old Nazarene church. Anyway just wanted to say hi will be down in Reading this weekend or next picking up my plow. It is at my brothers house. Have a great season.


----------

